# Cheapest smartphone plan?



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

What's the cheapest plan going right now. Looking for voice/data,
unlimited texting, call display. Since I'm a long time Telus user, 
I might be able to squeeze all that for $45. Is that about right?
Anything cheaper? All comments appreciated.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

For my plan I have it for $55 voice/data-1gb unlimited text, my 10, and unlimited weekend and after6...... I think yours is the cheapest


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

With Telus, if you have been with them for a long time, they have a loyalty team with home you can negotiate.

I have got extra air time, caller ID. Just negotiated free call forwarding.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i have the same as plantedinvertz. its the student plan. 
But +1 on negotiating. you might not get the plan cheaper, but you might get extra freebies on top of it all. I have 200 long distance minutes per month


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> i have the same as plantedinvertz. its the student plan.
> But +1 on negotiating. you might not get the plan cheaper, but you might get extra freebies on top of it all. I have 200 long distance minutes per month


Yup Student Plan


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Whenever its about 6 months before the end of my 3 years term, their loyalty department calls me up and I negotiate lots of freebies before I resign. Will probably look at going with a Smartphone on my next contract so yeah, make sure you negotiate with their loyalty department.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Wind holiday miracle plan
40 bucks, unlimited EVERYTHING

google it (it's 4am and I just took dog out and saw this post so thought i'd chime in!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the link:
WIND Mobile | $40 Unlimited Talk, Text & Data

My wife signed up for this, got a second plan for her parents, bought one blackberry bold, and got a pearl free.

Upsides: super cheap, unlimited everything (including north american long distance). Cheap roaming to the US compared to local plans.

Downsides: poor signal in areas, dropped calls are fairly common. It'll do for an everyday plan.


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

Virgin Mobile is absolutely amazing


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife switched to Virgin, from Rogers. She has the $55 plan, she loves it.

OOOPS didn't notice my wife left herself logged in.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

alym said:


> Wind holiday miracle plan
> 40 bucks, unlimited EVERYTHING
> 
> google it (it's 4am and I just took dog out and saw this post so thought i'd chime in!)
> ...


My wife is now on this plan and is happy with it. Signal is not the best, and it does drop calls fairly often. It's to be expected though from a new entrant and you do get what you pay for. I'm on Fido and pay nearly twice as much for the same thing, but I'm happy with them.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm with Fido and I have unlimited incoming/outgoing, caller id, visual voice mail, 1GB, and unlimited texts. I pay $30.00. I have been with them for along time.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

lotus said:


> I'm with Fido and I have unlimited incoming/outgoing, caller id, visual voice mail, 1GB, and unlimited texts. I pay $30.00. I have been with them for along time.


That is the best deal. I am with roger and it cost me $48 after tax.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I like this post and will be watching it close. My plan isn't up till October, but I need to find out what I can get. I am on my dad's plan and have been since I got a cell phone. I only pay $20 a month so I can't complain. He says that I am a big girl now and that he wont be doing it anymore. So when it is up, it is up to me to get my own plan. I hope they will let me stay with them and give me a great rate. He has been with Telus for at least 20 years so we will see. I wouldlike to get an Iphone I think.*


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *I like this post and will be watching it close. My plan isn't up till October, but I need to find out what I can get. I am on my dad's plan and have been since I got a cell phone. I only pay $20 a month so I can't complain. He says that I am a big girl now and that he wont be doing it anymore. So when it is up, it is up to me to get my own plan. I hope they will let me stay with them and give me a great rate. He has been with Telus for at least 20 years so we will see. I wouldlike to get an Iphone I think.*


The only way for you to get a good deal is that you need to try and cancel your service and by doing this Telus will never let you cancel so they will give you a better deal so you can stay with them.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

all your mobile plan needs:
HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource


----------

